# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Чем снять краску с модели.

## ghoormo

Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста, каким раствором можно снять краску с модели.

----------


## Carrey

Каустик. Например, средство для прочистки труб "Крот". Но крайне аккуратно и осторожно, работайте обязательно в резиновых перчатках. Подробности здесь.

----------


## Nazar

> Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста, каким раствором можно снять краску с модели.


Смотря какая краска , вчера снимал эмаль с подаренного крыла , снялась Уайт-Спиритом на ура, даже тереть не пришлось.

----------


## ghoormo

Краска-акановский акрил. Модель смоляная, заведомо загрунтованая грунтом Model Master.

----------


## Nazar

По смоле можно и ацетоном пройтись

----------


## ghoormo

В смысле? Замочить в ацетоне или ватной палочкой с ацетоном?

----------


## Kasatka

можно попробовать сначала палочкой с ацетоном.
но "Кротом" лучше. Каустик съест любую краску начисто.

----------


## ghoormo

спасибо за советы.

----------


## kfmut

Единственное замечание по "кроту", крайний раз, когда им снимал хром, остался трудно удалимый желтый налет в трудно доступных местах :)... Посоветовали прополоскать после "крота" в какой-нибудь слабой кислоте, типа уксусной, но пока сам не пробовал

----------

